# A Question about sticks (Fiberglass vs. Acrylic)



## Waya_Adisi (Feb 16, 2005)

What is the difference in these two types of escrima sticks and how do they compare to rattan or white wax wood?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Leon,
I have some 1" nylon 6/6 rod for practice.  It is heavier and harder than any rattan that I have seen, and way heavier than Mr. Seigal's white waxwood that I saw last week.  The nylon is more comparable to kamagong or ebony than rattan.  I got too many complaints about eating up everyone elses sticks, so I moved back to rattan as well.  We are using these (at a smaller diameter) as the core of a sparring stick.  I'm afraid I don't know anything about fiberglass sticks.

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 18, 2005)

Fiberglass seems kind of dangerous for a stick...have you ever seen a surfboard broken in half or a corvette in a wreck?


----------



## The Kai (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe it's not a real concern.  But with banging fiberglass together, what about fiberglass dust??  Would you want to inhale that?


----------



## NeilX66 (Feb 21, 2005)

I've got an acrylic stick that i play about with now and then, its a bit on the heavy side and I wouldn't use it for anything other than solo drills, also its very smooth, so not much grip. Like blindside I now use Nylon 6/6,but in 20 mm diameter, which I added a grip to made from climbers cord, not that much heavier than rattan of the same length, and more flexible than the 1 inch diameter rod, 

Never seen let alone used a fibreglass rod, but having used the material in the past for other things I would have thought the chances of it splintering/ giving of dust would be fairly high

Neil


----------



## Waya_Adisi (Feb 22, 2005)

I was shocked at the fiberglass, too. I'm just looking for a pair that will take more punishment than my rattan ones. that, and my rattan are way too big, over 1" in diameter. thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## NeilX66 (Feb 23, 2005)

Try using the Nylon 6/6, with a grip of either climbers cord or paracord, its easy to get hold of, you can cut it with hand tools, and reasonably cheap, the supplier I used in the UK charge £10 ( around $20 ) for 2 x 1 meter pieces that I cut down myself, and I use them for everything other than full contact work, I've had mine for 18 months now, and apart from having to wipe off the remains of other peoples sticks they look like new


----------



## modarnis (Feb 23, 2005)

Wiping the remains of other peoples sticks off...there's the real issue.  I would not want my rattan chewed up by someones acrylic or hardwood sticks.  Rattan is better for partner drills and teaching.  It is cheap, relatively durable, and forgiving.


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 26, 2005)

A friend of mine likes these:

http://www.mdenterprise.com/fighting.htm

Of what material are they made?

He doesn't use them for practice - just a self defense carry.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

